# Bringing in Turbo car for service...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Now I normally change my own oil and do repairs myself... but last time my car was in a wreck I had 1 day paint do the repairs and painting of it... now the paint has a few chips and it's under warranty still but I don't want to bring my car to them with a turbo on it so the greaseballs can blast around town all day in my car and shut it off while the turbo is burning hot... is there any method used to prevent over abuse by these monkeys? I was thinkng about disconnecting the rod on the wastegate so that way the wastegate will flop open with any amount of gas...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

adjust you throttle cable linkage so it doesn't open all the way.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

write down the mileage and tell them so if they ride it alot then they you can open a can of whoop ass. what kind of service are you gonna get done??


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

i was thinking the same thing. i have a dent on my door and i dont want to take it to the shop and have them boost it all the way across town. i dont trust them cuz i know i would do the same thing. i dont know what to do? any way to stop it to boost?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

like i said, write down the mileage before you take it in, and tell them that your writeing the mileage down and say its a delicate setup and you dont want anything happening to it. then they wont drive it far...maybe like a mile or 2 miles or so


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NX-DET said:


> *adjust you throttle cable linkage so it doesn't open all the way. *


I like this idea the best.... maybe I do both, wastegate and throttle cable... they're probably too stupid to figure both out... Besides the chipped paint is on the roofline so the hood shouldn't have to be opened anyways!


----------

